# Detailer Windsor area?



## phantomx0_1

I have a BMW 535 that I would like fully detailed, can anyone point me in the right direction of a good Detailer in my area. I'm in Windsor Berkshire. 


Thanks


----------



## great gonzo

Elite Car Care is not far from you!

Gonz.


----------



## Radish293

Elite car care. Top service.


----------



## ffrs1444

Or drive south abit and you have in aldershot clean&shiny


----------



## Zetec-al

Elite car care in maidenhead!


----------



## helicopter pat

Another nod for Elite. Alex is a top bloke, he is normally in on a Saturday morning and I am sure he will happily discuss your requirements.


----------



## phantomx0_1

Off to see the Elite guys this week.. Thanks


----------



## WHIZZER

Cleanandshiny and Elite are the two that spring to mind in that area - Aldershot or Maidenhead


----------



## nick_mcuk

C&S and Elite or Dream Detail over in Bordon would be the 3 I would recommend


----------



## TheMattFinish

Clean and Shiny for me in that region


----------



## helicopter pat

Did Alex sort you out ?


----------

